
Sunglasses that train your brain by dimming when you daydream - vivek11439
http://www.digitaltrends.com/wearable-reviews/narbis-hands-on/
======
mikhailt
This seems like a very bad thing to do. Daydreaming may have a very important
factor in how our brain deal with overwhelming amount of information. By
interfering with it, you're more likely to mess up your ability to retain
information and other things.

If you're that easily distracted, this device ain't going to help, you have a
bigger problem than daydreaming. Gotta change the environment around you, not
the brain's fault that you keep feeding it too much.

~~~
hliyan
I disagree. I think the idea is not to eliminate daydreaming, but to remedy
those who do it excessively (I have been one of these when I was younger).
Once you've got the problem under control, you should discontinue use.

As for your second point, sometimes it _is_ the brain's fault. It may not be
severe enough to be a disorder, but individuals differ in their ability to
concentrate.

But I understand what you mean -- there are a lot of distraction creators in
the modern world (smartphones being on top, IMO). Using a device without
addressing those is not the best way to go.

------
spiritplumber
Can they be hacked to dim when they detect that you are perceiving danger?

~~~
iagooar
Dimming the glasses while in danger doesn't seem like a sensible thing to do.

~~~
spiritplumber
[http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/Joo_Janta_200_Super-
Chroma...](http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/Joo_Janta_200_Super-
Chromatic_Peril_Sensitive_Sunglasses) It is, if you want to help people
develop a relaxed attitude to danger.

------
nomel
Hrmmm...I've only ever seen studies that claim daydreaming is an important
part of creativity, learning, and mental health.

------
lnanek2
Cute, but why not just shock yourself instead? Like an anti-barking collar
Dimming the glasses doesn't seem very punishing, in fact it might help you
sleep.

~~~
codezero
It's probably not easy to get electroshock devices approved for sale. Also, is
"punishing" what they are going for? It seems like it's biofeedback, which
isn't the same, it stimulates awareness.

~~~
dalek_cannes
No, he is being sarcastic. I believe that counts as _gratuitous negativity_ :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
cazum
>sarcasm is gratuitous negativity

I hope YOU'RE being sarcastic.

------
DavidSJ
Handicap eyeshades for daydreamers. I think Harrison Bergeron is about that.

------
snarfy
I use stimulants myself. There is no way I'm daydreaming after three cups of
coffee.

------
khorwitz
This is beyond cool. Are there any known side-effects to the sensor?

